

Ask HN: Favorite recurring billing payment gateway? - palidanx

A while back there was a thread of<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4975790<p>And I was wondering in the past four months, has anyone had any good experiences with any other recurring payment gateway which won't cost an arm and a leg?<p>I'm looking at paypal pro with enhanced recurring billing for $20 because it is the cheapest at the moment, but open to other ideas.
======
fastspring
You might check out SaaSy.com. It's the all-in-one option for recurring global
transactions which enables developers to avoid having to develop subscription
management or e-commerce functionality separately.

------
rex_gsd
I've had great support from the team at <http://www.chargebee.com> (Hooked
into pin.net.au) for handling my recurring payments for my SaaS

~~~
palidanx
Did you consider braintree or spreedly at all?

